# 9 + weeks why no trichome's?



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my first "real" grow. I'm nearing 9 weeks and there are NO trichomes. The seed that I used was from a good stash I had been saving. I do know the plant is Sativa (there is NO question about that). However, there are no trichomes appearing and the few that are there do not seem to be much. 

The light that I am using is a multi spectrum 315 watt CFL light bank The multi spectrum lighting system provides an unbelieveable 17,000 LUMENS.

*MULTI SPECTRUM CONFIGURATION*
Includes one 30K Spiral, one 41K Spiral and one 50K Tube style bulb. A multi-purpose variety of light spectrums. Can be used for both flowering and vegetative applications.

I have finger size buds all over and some of the hairs are turning. Can anyone help me. 

My questions:

1.) Is this common (no trichomes this late)?

2.) What is the longest time frame for Sativa to flower?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Not enough light.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

yeah that^.

you could be looking at a very long flower period with those lights. up to 16-20 weeks. . serious. splurge for a 400w hps, and make her be all she can be.

htg hydroponics has a basic 400w w/magnetic ballast, which is upgradeable, for 120 us.

and if you can swing 135, cheap hydro has a very nice 600w, Lumatek hps/mh, 120v, with a choice of 6-7 reflectors. ( the enclosed artic sun looks sweet ).

dont work here, only an observation. .

gotta get some lumens on that girl...bb...


----------



## Rockster (Mar 10, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with your light and too few lumens isnt your problem,more likely the genetics,even though your stash was good,it may be a duffer of a plant,it does happen.

What is the history and origin of the seed?

 Bagseed or other?

 Is you grow 100% light tight in lights off?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 10, 2009)

Look at the bud formation and tell me his light is adequate. He needs more light.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 11, 2009)

when you say a "50k tube style bulb", is it hps?

looks to be cfl 'fluff' to me...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 11, 2009)

If he had an HID it would be a huge dense cola at 9 weeks.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

true dat


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 11, 2009)

This did come from a bag seed, correct. Granted, I should have known better but it was an experiment that went right up until this point. The lights are CFL and can be found if you do a search on internet for "multi spectrum 315 watt light" stealth hydro I believe. as for the light is this really my issue or more genetic. as of this morning the top of the cola's have more resign developing. been in 12/12 NO light during dark period. I appreciate all the help i can get.

Thank you


----------



## Growdude (Mar 11, 2009)

None of the bulbs you mentioned are the correct spectrum for flowering.
3 - 4 k is best for flower.

I think thats why your buds are loose but im sure trich's will appear by the end of flowering.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 11, 2009)

Growdude said:
			
		

> None of the bulbs you mentioned are the correct spectrum for flowering.
> 3 - 4 k is best for flower.
> 
> I think thats why your buds are loose but im sure trich's will appear by the end of flowering.


 
this is what I am using:

*MULTI SPECTRUM CONFIGURATION
*Includes one 30K Spiral, one 41K Spiral and one 50K Tube style bulb. A multi-purpose variety of light spectrums. Can be used for both flowering and vegetative applications.

is that still no good?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

pretty complicated if you ask me.
haha maybe cause im elevated.


----------



## JBonez (Mar 11, 2009)

i can see trichs, maybe not a lot, but they are clearly there.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 11, 2009)

:yeahthat:
lol for real


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 11, 2009)

EasyLiving29 said:
			
		

> this is what I am using:
> 
> *MULTI SPECTRUM CONFIGURATION*
> Includes one 30K Spiral, one 41K Spiral and one 50K Tube style bulb. A multi-purpose variety of light spectrums. Can be used for both flowering and vegetative applications.
> ...


 
what that tells me is your using one 3000k bulb 1 4100k bulb and 1 5000k bulb u would be better off with 3 of the 3000k for flowering IMO
and even tho it puts out 17k lumens u can get a 150 hps which isnt to far off of that for like 70$ and save 150 wats of power or buy 2 150hps and double the lumens u have now again JMO


----------



## Rockster (Mar 11, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Look at the bud formation and tell me his light is adequate. He needs more light.



 It's a sativa and is looking fine not underlit at all.

  Those buds look a bit like my NLH5/Haze clone buds and they are under 1600w so defo not underlit,how can it be,a 300w fluoro over a single plant?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 11, 2009)

you have to be reading inflated equiv numbers or something. no way 3 floros put out more than my hps.


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll tell ya what, that looks better than my G13 Labs power skunk who is in her 7th week of flowering. My guess is you got a very finnicky plant and her growing needs weren't met to a T, so she's being ridiculously slow. At least thats the conclusion I'm coming to with my Power Skunk. IO guess another way of phrasing that is bad genetics...


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 11, 2009)

I would have to say it's a combination of poor bagseed genetics and light.  Even with poor genetics at 9 weeks those buds should be more dense!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you to all who have posted. As for light I was told that is should be fine for budding (next grow light will be changed for blooming). The hairs have gradually turned over the last week with more resign starting to appear at top. If I am understanding this right, the light is fine for growing but as for flowering I should invest in the flowering bulbs OR by new light 150 watts hps for all new light set up. Bulbs ARE expensive in for what I am using now (stealth hydro company). Can anyone look at that unit and tell me what other light bulbs may fit and where can I get them. Again, I am new and it has been difficult trying to research this question. 

Thanks again for all the support and help


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

my opinion. .

sell that multi piece of junk on ebay. or keep it for a mother plant. imo, it is only good for those two options. i dont care what stealth hydro states. they are liars, about thier description of this light. it states it is 10,000 lumens of light per square foot. that is true. but it has no penetration. ok, your good for the top 8 inches of your plant, (maybe). what about the rest of your 5-6 foot plant?

you would have to have 4-6 of these on one of YOUR plants. ...

also, here is what SH says about youtr lights. 


> -the advantage of cfls, is little heat. these lights are not as powerful as hid.BUT, they will work with your stealth hydro kit...
> 
> this is them trying to sell you more of thier high priced product. shameless.
> 
> ...


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing this morning while going through all this and researching a little more. I have added two 100 watt (soft white) on the plant to help with more red. The bulbs to do this correctly will run $90 or so dollars. I see the big mistake i made with this. However, let's say i splurge and buy the lights for veg and another set for flowering will this be good for two plants?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

the setup you now have, is perfect for vegging. (sorry 'bout that one). but if you want the buds i know you do, i'd seriously go with a 250, or 400w hps (high pressure sodium). this will be your 12/12 , flowering light.

imo, you would just be mad at yourself if you got the 250. after the first complete grow, i can almost guarantee you'll wish you went with the 400 hps. .

i think it was the 2nd link i posted on the lumatek, that is a sale price, and will not last long. not trying to sell you on anything, just pointing out a great deal, that even i may have to jump on. its a top notch ballast and light, and reflectors. worth well over twice as much as thier asking.  .

i have a 400, and i can do 6 indicas easily. was just gifted for my bday a 250 MH, (metal halide).  ...bb...


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 12, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> the setup you now have, is perfect for vegging. (sorry 'bout that one). but if you want the buds i know you do, i'd seriously go with a 250, or 400w hps (high pressure sodium). this will be your 12/12 , flowering light.
> 
> imo, you would just be mad at yourself if you got the 250. after the first complete grow, i can almost guarantee you'll wish you went with the 400 hps. .
> 
> ...


 

Sorry, a little confused but I think it may have been on my end of questioning. If I decide to keep this light system and purchase the correct bulbs (two for growth(41K) and two for bloom(30K)) and switch them in the correct stages would that be beneficial or am I really just better off buying a new system that will work for 3 or less plants without all the hassle of bulb switching? 

I hope i am not aggrivating you with this, just trying to get a better grasp on the issue in easier terms. I appreciate you answering honestly.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 12, 2009)

hey easyliving, not a problem. were here to learn from each other. my math figures are'nt the best, so i really cannot say. i do know there is no comparison between the two, hid, and cfl. imo. someone may see it differently.

i can point you towards hemp goddess. her figures on lighting are much more on than mine. let me see if we can get her to take a look.

sorry i could'nt be more help...bb...


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 12, 2009)

like banjo said ur setup now will work fine for veg if i was u i would look into getting a HPS for flowering probly be cheaper in long run then buying more bulbs for the setup u have now.And if the godess does stop in take what she says to heart

it would also help if we knew the size of your grow area then we could point u at the right light for the room u have IMO


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 12, 2009)

In order to say if you have adequate light or not you have to look at your grow room size.  Sq ft is the only number you really need to worry about when looking at lumen output.  You can get away with less than 5000 lumens per sq ft during veg, but if you want dense beastly buds try and get the lumens above 5000 for flower.

Hope that helps some!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2009)

EasyLiving29 said:
			
		

> Sorry, a little confused but I think it may have been on my end of questioning. If I decide to keep this light system and purchase the correct bulbs (two for growth(41K) and two for bloom(30K)) and switch them in the correct stages would that be beneficial or am I really just better off buying a new system that will work for 3 or less plants without all the hassle of bulb switching?
> 
> I hope i am not aggrivating you with this, just trying to get a better grasp on the issue in easier terms. I appreciate you answering honestly.



Your light is inadequate.  Strain could also be a factor, but, IMO, it is mostly your lighting.  I would advise you not to waste any more money on those bulbs.  For around $100 you can purchase a 400W HPS from HTG.  No matter what spectrum bulbs you have, those fluoros will never produce anything close to what a HPS will.  You are running 315W and getting an "unbelievable 17000 lumens".  Sorry, but this is sales hype...17000 lumens from 315 watts is nothing special.  If you were running 316W of T5, you would be getting 20000 lumens.  If you were running 250W HPS, you would be getting 28500 lumens.  If you were running 300W of HPS (2 150W fixtures), you would be getting about 30000 lumens.  If you were running 400W HPS, you would be getting 50000-55000 lumens.  And watt per watt and lumen per lumen, CFLs put out as much heat as a HPS.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 12, 2009)

Well I don't think it fair to say fluoro's are inadequate.:holysheep:

 If you know what you are doing 300w will yield up to 300g,yes 300g of premium bud under fluoro,so it's not fair to say it's inadequate as that might be plenty for some peoples purposes.

Hps is better,yields more,but for small grows 300w fluoro is adequate for a small scrog with 12 inch cola's and I have seen one that yielded 1.1gm/watt.

Not to be sneered at surely?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 12, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Well I don't think it fair to say fluoro's are inadequate.:holysheep:
> 
> If you know what you are doing 300w will yield up to 300g,yes 300g of premium bud under fluoro,so it's not fair to say it's inadequate as that might be plenty for some peoples purposes.
> 
> ...


 
Not knocking you rock but I would love to see a gram per watt on a fluoro grow. It is impossible.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 12, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Well I don't think it fair to say fluoro's are inadequate.:holysheep:
> 
> If you know what you are doing 300w will yield up to 300g,yes 300g of premium bud under fluoro,so it's not fair to say it's inadequate as that might be plenty for some peoples purposes.
> 
> ...



Sorry Rockster, usually I agree with you, but, Buddyluv is right,  300g from 300W of fluoro is just not going to happen.  It is tough to get 1 g per watt with HPS.  I'm sorry, but there is just no way that I believe that anyone is going to get 1 g per watt from fluoros.

The 17000 lumens he is running is going to adequately light 3.4 sq ft. or an area about 22" x 22".  To expect to be able to pull 10-3/4 ozs from this space with that light is simply unbelievable.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 12, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Well I don't think it fair to say fluoro's are inadequate.:holysheep:
> 
> If you know what you are doing 300w will yield up to 300g,yes 300g of premium bud under fluoro,so it's not fair to say it's inadequate as that might be plenty for some peoples purposes.
> 
> ...


it is completely fair to say that floros for flower is inadequate....i'm a floro veg kind of guy but anything other than an HPS for bloom is a sin....you CAN flower with floros, but the buds will NOT reach full potential....on the other hand, i'd have to say that floros are by far the best type of lighting for seedling/veg growth..


----------



## imager777 (Mar 13, 2009)

Everyone's talking about the lights; so, I'll say some different stuff.  If it's for sure sativa, and you want it to mature faster, put it in a smaller container and stop giving it nutrients... seriously.  I know I'm going to get flack for that, so here is my main source of info on this: hxxp://forum.grasscity.com/stash-jar/289483-ultimate-sativa-thread.html#post3254692
(replace xx with tt)

Unfortunately, it's from another forum.  Fortunately, it's quite detailed and informative.

So then there's the response of don't believe everything you read.  Yup, I've seen a few decent sativas grown under a flourecent light and an incandescent (I'm sure I mispelled at least one of those) light bulb.  They were tiny as all get out... like hilariously tiny.  Teeniness aside, they had good bud formation and were healthy.  Well, one got infested with spider mites...  Anyhoo, it's the general pricipal that's important.

Also, I have a feeling that genetics may play a role in this saga as well.  Some plants just don't get the coverage or development that others do.  I think that every time I see a Cambodian strain.  They always look so sparce and airy to me.  So the buds on your plant may never get as full and sugary as you think they should.  Make no mistake; they could definitely use some help right now.  But don't expect a miricle this late in the grow.  If your buds are airy and undercovered, then they're probably going to end up that way.  The good news is that you can grow a sativa almost as long as you want, assuming you have the room and patience.  So you can definitely at least bring it up to code.

I'm not sure why your leaf tips are burned like that.  It isn't bad and doesn't seem that important, but could have some impact.  I doubt it, but you never know.

Oh, and get that thing as close to your light as possible without damaging it!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you to EVERYONE! This all makes perfect sense now. My grow room is 3 feet by 4 feet. I will be making a visit to my local grow shop this afternoon to replace this light. Now with this being said, *I am looking to get between 150 HPS - 400 HPS is that correct?* Secondly, once I have this style unit there is no reason for bulb changing during the plants life stages, correct? 

Again I am here to learn from you all, and I may be a little slow. Light was obviously not my strong point on this first grow. In addition, as for the burn tips that happened early on when I switched to better nutrients (GH) and wasn't paying attention (Trust me I pay better attention now LOL). 

I posted a new thread called 2nd grow (newbie) not sure how to post it on here as a link (still new to all of this)...please feel free to look over and help me fine tune it to what makes basic sense as a grower and exhange any info you might have. I love the art of growing and I enjoy studying this science. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Not knocking you rock but I would love to see a gram per watt on a fluoro grow. It is impossible.




 Ha! Thats where you are wrong I'm afraid.

 Just go to uk420 and look at Blabberbab's microgrow scrog.

 I Don't bull****.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> it is completely fair to say that floros for flower is inadequate....i'm a floro veg kind of guy but anything other than an HPS for bloom is a sin....you CAN flower with floros, but the buds will NOT reach full potential....on the other hand, i'd have to say that floros are by far the best type of lighting for seedling/veg growth..



Sorry,thats total tosh.I've seen and grown fluoro buds that I could tell you were done under hps and you'd believe me.

If you keep to small clones or a tight scrog you can still get very impressive cola's no problem at all.

Hps actually overheats top cola's which is actually a kind of stress but lets face it everything in a growroom is a poor approximation of nature but my fluoro bud is every bit as good as my hps,just a lot less of it.

I cut my growing teeth in the 70's using 5 foot Grolux horticultural flouro tubes before you could get HPS easily.


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2009)

Rockster said:
			
		

> Ha! Thats where you are wrong I'm afraid.
> 
> Just go to uk420 and look at Blabberbab's microgrow scrog.
> 
> I Don't bull****.


..evidence that there is an _exception_ to every rule..  even if true, it is not the norm, nor  often achieved even by the most experienced growers..
the fact remains that a HID is more efficient and with 'limited' skills, will produce more and higher quality buds watt per watt... dollar per dollar


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry Rockster, usually I agree with you, but, Buddyluv is right,  300g from 300W of fluoro is just not going to happen.  It is tough to get 1 g per watt with HPS.  I'm sorry, but there is just no way that I believe that anyone is going to get 1 g per watt from fluoros.
> 
> The 17000 lumens he is running is going to adequately light 3.4 sq ft. or an area about 22" x 22".  To expect to be able to pull 10-3/4 ozs from this space with that light is simply unbelievable.



It can,does,and has happened and was with domestic cfl's!

As per my other post,go to uk420 and find Blabberbabs micro diary.If memory serves,this micro grow was one of a series,each one an improvement over the last.I've seen the pics and the guy is a friend of a friend who confirmed it.

It is a perfectly trained little garden which is a just a mass of very short cola's.

I don't blame you for doubting,if you said that to me I'd be asking questions myself?

Bet you've never a seen a 2g/watt organic hps grow have you ha ha!


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..evidence that there is an _exception_ to every rule..  even if true, it is not the norm, nor  often achieved even by the most experienced growers..
> the fact remains that a HID is more efficient and with 'limited' skills, will produce more and higher quality buds watt per watt... dollar per dollar



Sure Hick mate,this was a rare example of what can be done with skill,luck  and experience and I'm pretty sure I could never achieve this without many attempts if ever but it's just that I've grown some sublime pot under fluoro and felt as a light system it was getting an unfair shake in this thread as some were saying 300w could not produce a single well finished plant which is nonsense.

The original subject was apparent non appearance of trichs and you can't blame fluoro for that.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your light is inadequate. Strain could also be a factor, but, IMO, it is mostly your lighting. I would advise you not to waste any more money on those bulbs. For around $100 you can purchase a 400W HPS from HTG. No matter what spectrum bulbs you have, those fluoros will never produce anything close to what a HPS will. You are running 315W and getting an "unbelievable 17000 lumens". Sorry, but this is sales hype...17000 lumens from 315 watts is nothing special. If you were running 316W of T5, you would be getting 20000 lumens. If you were running 250W HPS, you would be getting 28500 lumens. If you were running 300W of HPS (2 150W fixtures), you would be getting about 30000 lumens. If you were running 400W HPS, you would be getting 50000-55000 lumens. And watt per watt and lumen per lumen, CFLs put out as much heat as a HPS.


 
Here is what I purchased:

*HTGSupply 400 watt High Pressure Sodium Grow Light*






*400 watt HPS Grow Light HPS system*

An incredible value, this High Pressure Sodium 400 watt grow light system includes a top quality HPS ballast, super efficient reflector hood and high performance lamp / grow light bulb. This is a better value in grow lights than you would find at any other hydroponics store.
*LIGHTING BALLAST AND HOUSING*

Dimensions: 9" long x 4" wide x 5.5" tall
The grow light ballast is a brand new REMOTE 400 watt HPS ballast, with an innovative design that separates the ballast core away from the capacitor and igniter components to provide high performance and long life. This grow light ballast is made to our specifications with high output lighting results for horticulture / hydroponics / indoor gardening use. The High Pressure Sodium grow light ballast also features a convenient retractable handle with large keyholes for wall or ceiling mounting options. The lighting ballast also has over-sized rubber feet for electrical safety and quiet operation. The 8 foot power cord and 10 foot light bulb output cords are constructed of the highest quality, heavy gauge industrial grade electrical cord usually seen on grow lights costing much more. The HPS ballast is pre-set and ready to plug into standard 110/120 household voltage, but can easily be changed to 220/240 volts. The High Pressure Sodium 400 watt High Pressure Sodium grow light ballast will operate any standard or horticultural 400 watt High Pressure Sodium lamps and 400 watt Metal Halide Conversion lamps. The universal socket set can be used with many other reflectors for future upgrades including air-cooled reflectors, umbrella style hoods or many other grow light reflector hoods, making this system a great value in hydroponic and indoor gardening lighting.

*FOUR-SIDED HORIZONTAL GROW LIGHT REFLECTOR*
Dimensions: 15.5" long x 12.5" wide x 6" deep
This quality grow light system features a lighting reflector hood that is a highly efficient FOUR sided reflector. This top of the line HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR is made from the HIGHEST QUALITY MATERIALS available! Specifically designed for growing plants indoors, this reflector incorporates a steel socket and reflector bracket, 5kv Pulse Rated Mogul Based socket and highly reflective polished aluminum reflector. The highly polished aluminum reflector has a mirror-like finish rated at 95% reflectivity for MAXIMUM LIGHT OUTPUT. This grow light reflector hood is built to last a lifetime and can easily be cleaned with common household window cleaner. The grow lights Horizontal lamp configuration design allows for the greatest light coverage over the top of your indoor garden area while providing the highest light intensity levels possible. It is widely recognized that the BEST design for horticultural and hydroponic reflectors is the HORIZONTAL REFLECTOR design incorporated with this reflector. Additionally, this versatile grow light reflector can be used as a 4 sided reflector or as a completely adjustable BATWING reflector. This grow light reflector hood comes with two heavy duty steel hangers to hang your reflector from and a 10 cord from the reflector to the remote 400 watt High Pressure Sodium ballast housing


*400 WATT HPS LIGHT BULB 
*
This standard bulb emits 50,000 lumens with a rated life span of 24,000 hours. 
Features:

50,000 lumens
24,000 hour rated life
mogul base
universal mounting position


----------



## Rockster (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice one mate,your girls will need sunblock now! 

All those nagging fluoro doubts put in your mind by the folk here are gone,poof!


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2009)

you will not be disappointed easy'... 
Welcome to the real world of growing..


----------



## imager777 (Mar 13, 2009)

That little 3x4 area will be like a sauna!  Just follow what was in that link and listen to the good people here.  All will be well... after you sort through all the conflicting information.  With all this flower time, that plant will probably turn out to be damn nice after all is said and done.


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 13, 2009)

grats on your 400hps u should see a huge differnce now in your girls with it.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 13, 2009)

Again, I can't thank you all enough for easing my mind on this issue. The new system should be here by end of next week and I will go from there. I will update this post when time comes to advise what came of the "bagseed experiment-1st grow" along with pictures. 

As for the time being, I have two 100 watt soft white CFL's on the sides of the plant (one on each side) to light up under her... Will this be okay to supplement more red spectrum until new system arrives or is there something better I can do. 

Will heat be a factor with the room size and 400w HPS? I have a ceiling fan and rotating fan in room now and the temp is between 72 and 78 degrees F


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 13, 2009)

yes u should be fine till u get the 400hps 
and one of the other who use the hps will sure to help u out on the heat question as i am cfl guy my self but i do most of my growing outside anyways.good luck on the grow


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 13, 2009)

know that you got that light your gonna grow some sweet plants. your gonna see a big difference


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2009)

You will be amazed at the difference a HPS makes.  However, bear in mind that you are still pushing your lumens--you want to try and have 5000 lumens per sq ft., you will have 4166 with your 400W.  The walls of your space should be painted flat white or covered with mylar or panda film to make the best use of your light.  

You will have more heat in there that you will need to deal with--you have increased your lumens 300% (with only a 25% increase in wattage!).  However, it shouldn't be like a sauna  .  

There is no benefit to lighting the undersides of the leaves.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats on your purchase, now your on your way to a perpetual harvest!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 13, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You will be amazed at the difference a HPS makes. However, bear in mind that you are still pushing your lumens--you want to try and have 5000 lumens per sq ft., you will have 4166 with your 400W. The walls of your space should be painted flat white or covered with mylar or panda film to make the best use of your light.
> 
> You will have more heat in there that you will need to deal with--you have increased your lumens 300% (with only a 25% increase in wattage!). However, it shouldn't be like a sauna  .
> 
> There is no benefit to lighting the undersides of the leaves.



I can't thank you enough for allowing me to pick your brain...the walls are painted flat white (no other materials are available at the time ... this is and always will be personal stash so all my income can't go to this only little by little  Heat I think i am going to be able to handle without a problem there. So back to side lights...

Will it help in spectrum of red (soft white) to add more at this point until new light gets here. And will adding soft white to new system on the sides help with lumens issue.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

ok. back on point again.

any light you add now easy, is a plus. so in answering, yes, you can add all the cfl lighting you have to that girl at this point.

you will not need another light once you put the new light on this girl. the 400 will be sufficient. if you want to add supplemental lighting, it will not hinder in any way, if thats what your asking. 

good luck...bb...


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

htg has an upgrade hood/reflector for your light. if you scroll to the bottom of the pg where you purchased it, on the right lower corner.

i purchased my 400 there, with the batwing reflector. i didnt see the upgrades at the time.

i could of got the upgraded enclosed hood for way much cheaper with my order, but i did'nt. i waited and purchased it separate, and it cost way more. .

just wanted to make sure your aware of this...bb...


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 13, 2009)

Answered all my questions, thanks....should i start flushing her and allow her cycle out or keep on with nutes


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

first, do you have a scope so you can see the trichs? i would keep on with the nutes myself. that girl has a ways to go yet by looking at her...bb...


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 13, 2009)

ok just wanted to make sure I have been watching th tri's but nothing more than clear at the moment


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats on getting the hps man

check out my grow journal in my signature
youll see what a 400w hps can do to plants.

good luck
TDOC


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 13, 2009)

hi easy its a sativa as someone stated and it has started resin production its on the leaves and btw sativas can take anything from 13-16 weeks imho

uk420maan


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 13, 2009)

very decent choice ....i would have gone with the 600w but that one will work fine...a cooltube setup will help you get the most out of that light, mainly because you can keep it closer to the plants...if you have floros , i would veg with those


----------



## kubefuism (Mar 13, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> you will not be disappointed easy'...
> Welcome to the real world of growing..


 
As a grower who does use floro's.... Even I felt the sting of this comment... 
ouch...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 13, 2009)

i'm pretty sure he means for flowering lol


----------



## Hick (Mar 13, 2009)

kubefuism said:
			
		

> As a grower who does use floro's.... Even I felt the sting of this comment...
> ouch...


sorry kube'.. was not an intentional sting.. maybe I should have phrased it the "more advanced" world of growing?..


----------



## IRISH (Mar 14, 2009)

Kubefuism, tell easy how many cfls' you use per grow. ...bb...


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 14, 2009)

For all those interested in the outcome of my 1st grow due to the light issues...I just wanted to inform the post that I am adding Kool Bloom (using 1.0 grams NOT 1.25 grams) to my feeding mixture. I will most likely use this for the next two (maybe three) weeks depending on what physical improvemnts I see (along with checking the trichomes). I also purchased Flora Kleen to use after each water change/nutrient change every 7 days (running if for 1.5 hours before adding new nutrients and water.) This girl has been through a lot with me and my screw ups and is still kicking...so to say the least for a bag seed I am going to push her until she is ready and patience is all I have. Any more suggestions please feel free....

Have a good weekend!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome the HID side of the force my friend. As everyone has pointed out you will see your personal stash grow considerably.


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 15, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Welcome the HID side of the force my friend. As everyone has pointed out you will see your personal stash grow considerably.


thank you...I am really looking forward to seeing the difference.

As of this morning...FYI there is MUCH more resign visible to the naked eye! She is smelling stronger too. I think all is going to be well with her...


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is what she looks like since the weekend with adding more soft white CFL's and adding Kool Bloom (powder 1.0 grams) three days ago with water change and fedding. pH is GOOD and she seems to be doing fine...no stress or abuse with nutrients.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 17, 2009)

filling out nicely easy, keep us posted on how this turns out!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 17, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> filling out nicely easy, keep us posted on how this turns out!


 
Will do! By the way, I was reading your thread (400w) you have on two plants ... I CAN'T WAIT to get mine in ... It really is mind blowing the difference!


----------



## EasyLiving29 (Mar 19, 2009)

Have a question...with this being sativa and the issue(s) are getting resolved now with lighting...would it be wise to regenerate this girl or should I just go for the gold and take what I can get? I have found that it is a 50/50 call on other growers. Can anyone fill me in so I have an idea of what to do if so and if not please let me know your thoughts...VERY CURIOUS!


----------

